# new pics of my boys



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 814579366/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... otostream/

Harvey:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 799918582/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... otostream/

both boys are doing well. Harvey is still taking the antibiotics, but i can tell he's doing much better. he is an extremely friendly, delicate, childlike hoglet. a couple of nights ago he broke into LOUD chirping all of a sudden, which at first almost led me to question my sanity.  at some point he was also fighting a cushion and emitted a YELP. he was frustrated that the cushion wasn't being conquered, so he was like, EEEEEEEEE! we still laugh with my ma about it.

he and Sweetie have very different personalities.


----------



## colton (Jul 9, 2010)

i have never been fond of the albino looking hedgies before but yours is beautiful is like a cinnamon type


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Haha, I love it when hedgies make noise! Those are cute pictures- lucky you


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are both gorgeous. I'm glad Harvey is doing better.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweetie is precious! He is almost arrogant in total ownership of HIS Mommy! The third picture of litlle Harvey is just adorable-so curious he is!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are both so adorable! And you can tell they are very well loved. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shetland said:


> He is almost arrogant in total ownership of HIS Mommy!


so very true... :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You always post great pictures! Glad your boys are doing well


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

D'aww. Glad Harvey is doing better, poor little fella's been through enough. Cute pictures. <3


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im so glad to hear that they are doing great and that Harvey is feeling better. They both look so content and happy


----------

